# Cub Cadet LT 1050 Drive Belt Replacement



## grivera

My mower was making a clunking noise when I changed directions with the pedal, kind of like a really badly worn u-joint in a car. Then it started barely moving forward or backward. Finally, it stopped moving altogether. 

As it turns out, the drive belt has come off of the transmission pulley and the rear wheels only turn in opposite directions. They also will not free-wheel with the trans disengaging pin pulled in the back. 

Is all of this simply due to the drive belt coming off? This machine only has about 150 hours. Is it typical for the belt to need replacing this soon. Any other thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## green jeep

*Lt 1050*

I just bought a LT 1050 that was slipping. I put a new belt on it and it seemed still very slow. Doing a little more investigating to it I found that on the front where the rod that connects the foot pedal to the transmission there is a limiting rod. I removed the limiting rod and disconected the rod that connects the transmission to the pedal. There is a hole above the hole it came out of and I moved the rod up to that hole. I reassembled the mower and now it will fly. I took my GPS and it says I am running over 8mph now. The manual says it will only run 5mph. I love this mower now.


----------



## grivera

That's good to know. After I posteed, I learned my frame was broken. It has since been replaced and now the mower is fast going forward, but slow in reverse.

Did the moving of the rod affect the reverse speed as well?


----------



## green jeep

*Speeding it up*

Yes. This helped the speed in reverse also. Now my mower is as fast in reverse as it was before in forward. It will fly in forward now. We love it. We have over 5 acres to mow and it does a great job.


----------

